# Standerd pipe , box culvert



## هشام الشافعى (4 أغسطس 2009)

أولا : أسجل شكرى لهذا الموقع الشيق والذى من خلاله تم تزويدنا بكل مانحتاج فى مجالنا

اليوم سنقوم بتحميل ملف تصميم العبارات الصندوقية والماسورية المتعارف عليها بوزارة النقل بالمملكة العربية السعودية:75:


----------



## احمد شواني (24 مارس 2010)

شكرا يااخي و بارك الله فيك موضوع ممتاز لكن بدون مخطط


----------



## السندباد المساحي (24 مارس 2010)

*شكرا يااخي و بارك الله فيك موضوع ممتاز لكن بدون مخطط*​


----------



## mamdouh_sabry (11 نوفمبر 2010)

اشكرك يا باشمهندس هشام 
جزاك الله خيرا 
وبارك فيك
م ممدوح صبرى


----------



## عمر مهدي (19 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خير - لو اضفت جداول ال wing wall - هتبقى فوق الممتازة


----------



## ثعيلي (19 يونيو 2011)

اشكرك يا باشمهندس هشام


----------



## أحمد علي ربيع (20 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم


----------



## محمد هيثم العمري (19 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخي و جعلنا أدلة على الخير


----------



## رضا المرسى على (6 مارس 2012)

شكرا لك 
وأريد شرح مفصل لكيفية تصميم العبارات الصندوقية والأنبوبية


----------



## علي سليم متولي (6 مارس 2012)

مشكوررررررر


----------



## احمدابوعبدالرحمن (5 يونيو 2012)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة ولكن اين المخطط للتوضيح وجزاك الله خير


----------



## أبو ماجد (6 يونيو 2012)

شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## talan77 (7 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## قلب الأحبة (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*Standerd pipe , box culvert*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله كل خير مهندس هشام على هذا الملف الرائع 

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

الرجاء إضافة شرح أو مخطط للإكمال الفائدة 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
*​


----------



## ايمن حسين (4 يناير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mustafa20099 (10 سبتمبر 2014)

الف شكرررررررررر


----------



## YOUSIF SHAHEEN (10 سبتمبر 2014)

شكراً


----------



## علي سليم متولي (14 سبتمبر 2014)

مممممممممممممممممممششششششششششششكككووووورررر


----------

